# Qwest/Centurylink Motorola 3347 modem DSL problem



## outkast68959 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello everyone I have Qwest DSL 7MB internet with a motorola 3347 Qwest model modem and for some reason throughout the day sometimes fewer than than others my internet light will just go red for about 45 seconds up to 2 to 3 minutes them it starts flashing green again? I called them multiple times but they just say maybe its the modem. Is there any test I can do to see? I upgraded the firmware to the newest one to see if that would help but no luck.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Can you please follow the instructions in the sticky below:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------

